# Cod Skins- Have y'all tried these?



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Well the diva child gets dry skin but refuses to eat ANYTHING fish so DogGone Natural got some of these in and sent me home with a sample to try. Well Gibbs ate his in 2 seconds, Sadie ate hers in 4 seconds (soft enough she doesn't have an issue chewing it similar to duck feet but softer), Sonny yeah he almost beat Gibbs, and the Diva BG after giving me a weird "really mom" look ate hers too. As you can see from the photo even Huly took a bite (He is not suppose to have fish but he did not get sick woohoo)



Cod Skin Dog Treats from Polka Dog Bakery | polkadogblog

Scalawags Pet Boutique - Cod Skins Dog Treats

Amazon.com: Polka Dog Bakery Cod Skins Crunchy Sticks for Dogs, 10 Skins - 4.7oz: Pet Supplies


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ooh I've never tried or seen these anywhere, but I have a feeling Lilo would really like them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Ooh I've never tried or seen these anywhere, but I have a feeling Lilo would really like them.


They were a huge hit at my house! My hounds will eat anything but if picky Sonny, BG, and Huly like them then it has to be good!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

my chis love fish skins - mariners choice and fish 4 dogs do these in the UK


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwww look at huly!! I've tried codfish treats from bestbullysticks that a friend or mine sent over because her chi and kitty didn't like them...lmao and mine weren't fans either...only one who even ate some was my bfs momma cat and a bit of stark sammich kitty. I think codfish may be an acquired taste because the smell...is sooooo strong! Ur lucky ur group likes it! Lol  cuz codfish is so not Dexter approved hahaha I have that sticker somewhere that Jan made me last time for both approved and not approved hehehe


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Awwww look at huly!! I've tried codfish treats from bestbullysticks that a friend or mine sent over because her chi and kitty didn't like them...lmao and mine weren't fans either...only one who even ate some was my bfs momma cat and a bit of stark sammich kitty. I think codfish may be an acquired taste because the smell...is sooooo strong! Ur lucky ur group likes it! Lol  cuz codfish is so not Dexter approved hahaha I have that sticker somewhere that Jan made me last time for both approved and not approved hehehe


LOL I was shocked BG would eat it. She is SO picky! She hates all Zukes! Maybe it was the brand too. I am not sure the exact brand Kim gets as I buy the individual ones but they love them!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Huly said:


> LOL I was shocked BG would eat it. She is SO picky! She hates all Zukes! Maybe it was the brand too. I am not sure the exact brand Kim gets as I buy the individual ones but they love them!


Whatttttttt!!!!! A pup NOT into zukes?? Oh my! Lol zukes are totally Dexter approved and so are wellness petite treats. My furballs have been so happy while chomping down on the duck,mango, coconut ones lol! Have u tried those?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Whatttttttt!!!!! A pup NOT into zukes?? Oh my! Lol zukes are totally Dexter approved and so are wellness petite treats. My furballs have been so happy while chomping down on the duck,mango, coconut ones lol! Have u tried those?


Sonny is not a fan of any biscuit type treat. He will eat it if he has to. He is a meat guy forget the starch. LOL BG will eat a few but not a huge fan. You should see their face when someone tries to give them a milkbone at Petco or Petsmart. They are like "really have you seen what Aunt Kim gives us". BRATS! No they are not a fan of any of it! Aunt Kim at DogGone natural has made them food snobs esp since we have gone raw!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You get in there Huly,don't you get left out xx


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Nope...the Prince here only wants meat


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We've tried these! Chloe loves them! But she goes through them really quick, so I have to watch her super close with it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Might have to give them a try. Shame ninja can only have treats in small doses she looks like she is missing out !!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I like these as they are getting the natural fish oils, good for teeth, and they break apart really easy!


----------

